# kmttg can't refresh "Now Playing" list



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear Folks,

kmttg has suddenly stopped working properly for me. I get the following error message when I try to update my "now playing" list from my Tivo Premiere XL:

>> Getting Now Playing List from DVR-310C ...
(**)
[slash]usr[slash]bin[slash]curl --anyauth --globoff --user tivo:MAK --insecure --cookie-jar [slash]tmp[slash]cookie195312287375219819.tmp --url https:[slash][slash]192.168.1.68[slash]TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=[slash]NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0 --output [slash]tmp[slash]NPL2859776093853142237.tmp

*Access Forbidden*

Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-310C
Exit code: 0
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings
% Total % Received % Xferd Average Speed Time Time Time Current
Dload Upload Total Spent Left Speed

0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 0
0 31 0 31 0 0 68 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 688
0 45 0 45 0 0 95 0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 95

Everything was fine three hours ago.

I double-checked and re-entered the MAK. I have connectivity-- kmttg finds my Tivo just fine and it can download the ToDo List and the Season Pass list on the Remote panel just fine.

Was running an older version of kmttg, so I just updated to v1.1i. Made no difference. Tried switching from Boujour to Beacon. Made no difference.

Rebooted the Tivo. Made no difference. I am stumped.

Help???

Thanks,

Ctein

(**PS-- Had to edit the message to avoid links, so I replaced "/" with "[slash]")


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

One thing to do is to use a static (non-changing) IP address, not dynamic (changing). Its possible to have the router assign the same IP to the Tivo. That way if it loses connection to the router and regains it, it keeps the same IP. (Your post says its 192.168.1.68) You could go to the router's settings page and find the Tivo's MAC address and add it to a setting page which assigns IPs (DNS) so then it time the connection is lost, and regained, (reboots, power, etc.) it gets the same IP again. Otherwise it gets another IP (like 192.168.1.50) and KMTTG keeps looking at 192.168.1.68 and its not there, hence the errors.

Next is to reboot your router, Tivo(s) to make sure they start off fresh (with no errors/issues.)


----------



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear ThAbtO,

Ah, another Bay Area resident. Hi, neighbor!

As I said, net connectivity is not the problem. I can refresh the ToDo and Season Pass lists, and that works fine. What I can't do is grab the program list.

pax / Ctein


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That is the first thing to check/rule out. You can view your IP from the Tivo menu's Settings, network page. 

ToDo and Season pass can be accessed through The Tivo.com account pages online (think KMTTG goes through that method,) the Playlist cannot. 

Even though the Tivo can access the internet for updates, it may be on another (intranet) IP.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Switch to Java downloads in config options to see if you get a different result or error message.


----------



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear ThAbtO,

I did. Plus the reboot thing. Tivo's on the intranet. Correct IP address, and kmttg finds it just fine. kmttg *does* need to properly link to the Tivo over the intranet to get the ToDo and Pass lists. It's not going to tivo.com for those. I just tested that (manually defined a new Tivo device in the config. When I give it a bad IP address, kmttg can't grab the lists. When i correct the address it can).

I've triple-checked the MAK.

~~~~

Dear moyekj,

Tried switching to Java from curl. No joy. Got a different error message, though:

http IO exception for: https:[slash][slash]192.168.1.68[slash]TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=[slash]NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: https:[slash][slash]192.168.1.68[slash]TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=[slash]NowPlaying&Recurse=Yes&AnchorOffset=0
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from DVR-310C
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings

pax / Ctein


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Try this:

https://192.168.1.68/nowplaying/index.html

You should then get a sign-in window. Use this to sign in.

User: tivo (this is correct user name here)
Password: your Media Access Key

It should take you to your Playlist.

If not, Have you tried rebooting your router?


----------



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear T,

Well, it's bedtime for me, but I'll give it a try tomorrow, after I reboot everything again (Tivo, router, network, iMac).

I'll report back. Meanwhile, g'night. and thanks.

pax / Ctein


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Error 403 means the TiVo is getting the query and sending back a "forbidden" response. So it looks like TTG is disabled for your TiVo for some reason. You can check in System Information screen. TiVoToGo should be a,a,a (or a,a,a,a) otherwise there is a problem. You can also check your tivo.com account for TiVo settings for TTG. If TiVoToGo is not enabled only TiVo can fix the problem. If that's not the problem then I have no idea why your TiVo is denying requests.


----------



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear T & M,

Shut down all; then rebooted everything in order of router, iMac and Tivo. Still no listing

TivoToGo setting is a,a,a,a

Going to https:[slash][slash]192.168.1.68[slash]nowplaying[slash]index.html works-- it brings up the playlist in my browser. Huzzah!

So.... I'm thinking something must have corrupted a file or preference in kmttg and I should do an entirely clean reinstall of it. Do I need to do anything more than delete the folder "kmttg_vNN" (IOW, is there a preference or some such buried in the Libraries)?

Thanks!

pax / Ctein


----------



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, guys!

Uhh, kmttg's working again. After using the browser method to access the PlayList, I decided to hit the Refresh in kmttg one more time to copy out the error messages before deleting it.

And it refreshed, just like it was supposed to. Wasn't doing that just before I browser-accessed.

A stuck bit in the Tivo that got unstuck when I did the https access? damfino. Magic finger fixes, we call'em.

Anyway, problem is gone and thanks for your hand-holding.

pax / Ctein


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I think it was something "broken" in your router and we were trying to get you to reboot that router. You finally did that and its working again. Before, you only rebooted the Tivo.

Then it was to try to narrow down the issue until its fixed.

"When in doubt, Reboot everything."

Some time ago, I had a problem with a version of KMTTG where it locked up my Tivo and had to reboot it. That had been fixed.


----------



## Ctein (Jun 7, 2010)

Dear T,

I don't think so. It didn't work after I'd rebooted everything this morning. And, I'd rebooted the router previously. Plus, kmttg could read the ToDo list and Season Pass, which *does* require intranet access to the Tivo (I tested that).

It was only after accessing via the web browser that PlayList refresh worked right again.

Not that I'm saying rebooting's a bad idea. It's always a good idea, and the very first place I start. I've seen the damndest net problems solved by rebooting.

This, though, seems to have been weirder.

Personally, I think it was the lunar phase, combined with a bad astrological forecast for the Tivo.

pax / Ctein


----------



## cryptosmith (Jan 21, 2015)

I was getting a curl error -9806 as the punchline of a "kmttg can't refresh Now Playing" error. I switched to Java downloads in the Program Options under the config screen. Now it works.


----------



## smello2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I am a newby on using the kmttg software. I successfully loaded it but got the following:
">> Getting Now Playing List from Tivo Living Room ...
... (links it won't let me post)
Connection refused
Failed to retrieve Now Playing List from Tivo Living Room
Check YOUR MAK & IP settings"

I checked the MAK I entered and it was OK. It did find my Tivo but can't retrieve the play list. What do I do next?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

smello2 said:


> I am a newby on using the kmttg software. I successfully loaded it but got the following:
> ">> Getting Now Playing List from Tivo Living Room ...
> ... (links it won't let me post)
> Connection refused
> ...


Its hard to tell what's wrong without much info, so let's start from the beginning to get it working.

1. Reboot the Tivos, router.
2. Go to Tivo.com, login, then go to DVR Preferences, there would be a list of your Tivo(s) with checkboxes. If they are not checked, do mark them, and hit save at the bottom. Have your Tivo(s), (yes, all of them) make/force Tivo connections (Under Settings/Network).
3. Make sure your Tivo(s) are using a single (dynamic) IP specific to each Tivo. It can be set on the router by assigning an IP to each Tivo/MAC address, or in the Tivo (Setting/Network.)


----------



## smello2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Does the TiVo router reboot when you reboot the TiVo. I just pulled the plug and left it out for 30 seconds and it is now rebooting?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

smello2 said:


> Does the TiVo router reboot when you reboot the TiVo. I just pulled the plug and left it out for 30 seconds and it is now rebooting?


No, each has to be done separately. On wired connection, usually its Tivo off, router off, (20-30sec), router on, Tivo on.


----------



## smello2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think just rebooting made the difference. I did a refresh and everything shows. I will now try to download some programs and hopefully won't need any more help. Thanks...


----------



## smello2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I got .TiVo files from kmttg. I know I can convert them using Toast to run in iTunes but is there a way to have kmttg create files that are readable by iTunes as TV programs without Toast conversion? Is the capability to remove commercials work on the Mac and how do I set this up? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

smello2 said:


> I got .TiVo files from kmttg. I know I can convert them using Toast to run in iTunes but is there a way to have kmttg create files that are readable by iTunes as TV programs without Toast conversion? Is the capability to remove commercials work on the Mac and how do I set this up? Thanks in advance for your help.


Using KMTTG, you can use the encode feature with the ff_ipad or ff_iphone profiles. You may need to use the decrypt also.


----------



## witwar (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm running 2.0r but the problem started with the initial 2.0 installation. NPL refreshes fine when I manually click refresh button (no errors) but when left alone the NPL doesn't seem to ever refresh. I can't find any "auto-refresh" options so I'm wondering if there is an reason for this. Right now I have the option to use RPC to get the NPL checked but it doesn't seem to matter.

It's not a huge deal unless I can't log on for a few days.

Thank you,

Witwar


----------

